
Live Aid: The Terrible Truth (1986 & 2015) - rfreytag
http://www.spin.com/featured/live-aid-the-terrible-truth-ethiopia-bob-geldof-feature/
======
brudgers
Date: 1986

~~~
rfreytag
Thanks for the reminder. The article revisits the issue in 2015 and Geldof's
continued and current avoidance of the concerns raised.

